# That's it, time to go home, video games are over folks.



## Buccura (Jul 28, 2009)

Why you ask? Because of this.

I have to commend this franchise because whenever I try to look at it in a more positive light, it always finds some creative way to make me hate it all over again. This is truly an amazing franchise. 

On the other hand this would be a very fun game to troll on.


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 28, 2009)

oh ffs, you've got to be kidding me.

this makes me want to break things


----------



## Coolcat33333 (Jul 28, 2009)

My life is over, I can't go on living like this.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 28, 2009)

Fuck Twilight.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 28, 2009)

well, time to look for something else to do besides gaming. maybe, god forbid, I take up a sport 0.o


----------



## Coolcat33333 (Jul 28, 2009)

Don't look for a sport, that's blasphemy.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh for the love of Christ. My fucking _sister_ will want to be using my 360 now -_-


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh my god...

I was praying for this not to happen. But it happened. The apocalypse is upon us.

Get into your bunkers and get your guns ready. The Twitards are truly going to be upon us.

Goddamnit why can't they just make a crappy Harry Potter MMO. At least THAT would be slightly fun. This is going to be a worse travesty to video gaming since ET on the Atari 2600, and that game almost KILLED the entire video game industry.


----------



## Zhael (Jul 28, 2009)

No. Nonononononononononononono.

Twilight was a good series of books (not great, good), but first they decide to screw it up with a movie, and now a freaking MMO?

*brain asplode*


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 28, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Twilight was a good series of books (not great, good)



I almost snorted my chocolate milk

Twilight is all just crappy cliche romance with mary sue characters and themes ripped from Anne Rice and Romeo and Juliet. This is one of the times Encyclopedia Dramatica is actually RIGHT

www.encyclopediadramatica.com/twilight


----------



## Zhael (Jul 28, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> I almost snorted my chocolate milk
> 
> Twilight is all just crappy cliche romance with mary sue characters and themes ripped from Anne Rice and Romeo and Juliet. This is one of the times Encyclopedia Dramatica is actually RIGHT
> 
> www.encyclopediadramatica.com/twilight



Sparkly vampires aside, it was still well written.


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 28, 2009)

>:[ damn you for liking Twilight


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 28, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Sparkly vampires aside, it was still well written.




"It was like reading her sexual fantasy, especially when she said it was based on a dream and it was like, â€˜Oh Iâ€™ve had this dream about this really sexy guy,â€™ and she just writes this book about it. Like some things about Edward are so specific, I was just convinced, like, â€˜This woman is mad. Sheâ€™s completely mad and sheâ€™s in love with her own fictional creation.â€™ And sometimes you would feel uncomfortable reading this thing. Itâ€™s kind of a sick pleasure in a lot of ways."

â€”Robert Pattinson, quoted for truth


----------



## Zhael (Jul 28, 2009)

rawrsome wolf said:


> >:[ damn you for liking Twilight



Mkay then, damn me.  It sounds fun =3



CryoScales said:


> "It was like reading her sexual fantasy, especially when she said it was based on a dream and it was like, â€˜Oh Iâ€™ve had this dream about this really sexy guy,â€™ and she just writes this book about it. Like some things about Edward are so specific, I was just convinced, like, â€˜This woman is mad. Sheâ€™s completely mad and sheâ€™s in love with her own fictional creation.â€™ And sometimes you would feel uncomfortable reading this thing. Itâ€™s kind of a sick pleasure in a lot of ways."
> 
> â€”Robert Pattinson, quoted for truth



Just because she's completely insane doesn't make it not well written (unlike this statement)
I mean, look at A Little Piece of Heaven by Avenged Sevenfold, written by the Rev... or anything by Marylon Manson...


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## pixthor (Jul 28, 2009)

^^^^^ I lol'd hard.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 28, 2009)

Fucking finally.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 28, 2009)

Okay, time for me to kill myself... when is the bitch who wrote that shit gonna make a public appearance and where can I find some nitro glycerin to drink?


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 28, 2009)

Kajet said:


> Okay, time for me to kill myself... when is the bitch who wrote that shit gonna make a public appearance and where can I find some nitro glycerin to drink?



Just do an Oswald on her and go to a grassy Knoll. The entire internet will cheer you on


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 28, 2009)

Another part of me dies...


----------



## Azbulldog (Jul 28, 2009)

Sigh...and shit hits the fan.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZwM3GvaTRM


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 29, 2009)

Glaice said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZwM3GvaTRM



That was EPIC. Really shows off the fact that Edward was just based off Meyer's wet dreams and how he speaks like a stalker


----------



## Coolcat33333 (Jul 29, 2009)

Glaice said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZwM3GvaTRM




What an awesome video.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 29, 2009)

The frolic part of that comic reminded me of Takashi and Mitskuni from Ouran...
Oh, and I found a sport. I'm doing Kendo, something that makes me feel like I'm Mitsurigi from the Soul series.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 29, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> The frolic part of that comic reminded me of Takashi and Mitskuni from Ouran...
> Oh, and I found a sport. I'm doing Kendo, something that makes me feel like I'm Mitsurigi from the Soul series.



Well, just remember, no matter how hard the training goes, DON'T. CRY.

As for this game... I recently recovered the movie winning MTV awards...


----------



## Shouden (Jul 29, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Oh for the love of Christ. My fucking _sister_ will want to be using my 360 now -_-



This would be a good time to tell her to get her own fucking Xbox and use the system's Parental Lock to prevent her from playing it when you're away.



As for the rest of you: just do like I do: if you don't like a game, don't buy it. The Twilight Vampires aren't going to break into your house and suck all your blood if you don't buy their games. And I'm sure Stephanie Meyer (Original Author of the books the movies [yes, I said movies, there's more on the way.] are based off of) really doesn't care, either.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 29, 2009)

Shouden said:


> As for the rest of you: just do like I do: if you don't like a game, don't buy it. The Twilight Vampires aren't going to break into your house and suck all your blood if you don't buy their games. And I'm sure Stephanie Meyer (Original Author of the books the movies [yes, I said movies, there's more on the way.] are based off of) really doesn't care, either.



Thats what people said about ET, and that almost doomed video games forever.

Remember this is sucking out money and could have a domino effect. Pretty soon companies will want to make more games out of crappy movies and soon video games will stop being taken seriously. It could have lasting consequences

One of my friends also thinks the entire thing is fake


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 29, 2009)

Good news?

http://kotaku.com/5325197/is-there-really-a-twilight-mmo


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 29, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> Good news?
> 
> http://kotaku.com/5325197/is-there-really-a-twilight-mmo



Phew. Now I don't have to kill myself


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh, and I saw this pretty awesome pic:


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 29, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> Oh, and I saw this pretty awesome pic:



I would give the ticket counter 100 dollars to see that movie


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 29, 2009)

Twilight... I tried to read that book, i really did. so now i can say it is crap with meaning.

^^awesome pic "suck this mother fucker!!!" It should say.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 29, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Just do an Oswald on her and go to a grassy Knoll. The entire internet will cheer you on



Only the entire internet? Anyway, I'd like to do something more entertaining and original...


----------



## arcticursa (Jul 29, 2009)

Did nobody discover this at the end of the article? Its a link to THIS page, there is hope
http://www.massively.com/2009/07/29/the-world-is-safe-twilight-mmo-not-a-confirmed-project/


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 29, 2009)

Don't be relieved yet, this just gave them all an idea... *shudder*


----------



## Neon_Infection (Jul 30, 2009)

Does anyone else just feel the video game world crumbling?


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jul 30, 2009)

Troll potential, kids.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 30, 2009)

I about cried when I saw that


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 30, 2009)

get your flame throwers ready, lets see if they sparkle, IN HELL.
oh and here, i thought this would come in handy one day. http://www.vgcats.com/comics/?strip_id=282


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 30, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> I would give the ticket counter 100 dollars to see that movie


 I second this.  They should totally make that fanservice movie.


----------



## Jiyiki (Jul 30, 2009)

Sweet, some new ways to troll 13 year old girls 

edit: it says its unconfirmed...

http://www.massively.com/2009/07/29/the-world-is-safe-twilight-mmo-not-a-confirmed-project/


----------



## Aurali (Jul 30, 2009)

bw... bwu hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
XD oh god.. oh god I can't stop laughing....


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 30, 2009)

My god, this is the worst idea for a game ever... The worst part is people will play it, and not for lulz!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 31, 2009)

So? It's gonna flop anyways when the forums are full of complaints that the vampires aren't powerful enough when anyone who played any other MMOG would tell you that the vampires are overpowered.



Neon_Infection said:


> Does anyone else just feel the video game world crumbling?



It's been crumbling for awhile. Ever since people decided to stop having fun with video games and start measuring their cocks.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 31, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Sweet, some new ways to troll 13 year old girls



Exactly, I see this game as a benefit, play it and the Twitards who play it should be more than easy to troll which would result in ensuing a lot of lulz.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 1, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I second this.  They should totally make that fanservice movie.



They will, it'll be called Epic Movie Meet the Spartans Twilight.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 1, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Sweet, some new ways to troll 13 year old girls
> 
> edit: it says its unconfirmed...
> 
> http://www.massively.com/2009/07/29/the-world-is-safe-twilight-mmo-not-a-confirmed-project/





> So? It's gonna flop anyways when the forums are full of complaints that the vampires aren't powerful enough when anyone who played any other MMOG would tell you that the vampires are overpowered.
> 
> It's been crumbling for awhile. Ever since people decided to stop having fun with video games and start measuring their cocks.



Uh. We already established that it's likely a hoax. Just perpetrated by some twitard fans who want to get picked up by a studio


----------



## Arcadium (Aug 1, 2009)

FUCK
TWILIGHT.

If it was just the book, and no movie, nor game, I wouldn't mind it. But other books deserve something like this more. Not a book fueled by a bunch of Fan-Girls.


----------



## Gardoof (Aug 1, 2009)

So, I'm going to create a secret underground bunker so we can escape the insanity of this... Would anyone like to come in?

We have cookies


----------



## Adrianfolf (Aug 1, 2009)

Gardoof said:


> So, I'm going to create a secret underground bunker so we can escape the insanity of this... Would anyone like to come in?
> 
> We have cookies



I'm in


----------



## Taralack (Aug 8, 2009)

Gardoof said:


> So, I'm going to create a secret underground bunker so we can escape the insanity of this... Would anyone like to come in?
> 
> We have cookies



+1

Here's hoping it never becomes true. For now... THERE IS A GOD.


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 8, 2009)

Why am I not surprised there's a game idea floating around for that pile of crap?

And I must add, the residents of Forks, WA are getting sick of Twilight as well. Hell, somebody went as far as burning one of the sites that was used in the movie.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 8, 2009)

Aeturnus said:


> Why am I not surprised there's a game idea floating around for that pile of crap?
> 
> And I must add, the residents of Forks, WA are getting sick of Twilight as well. Hell, somebody went as far as burning one of the sites that was used in the movie.


There's a game for every piece-of-crap movie that comes out, nowadays...

They'll squeeze money out of the parents of every little idiot fangirl/boy until they've squeeze their intestines out their ears.

Then possibly squeeze for the lulz.


----------



## TheResult (Aug 8, 2009)

You know what will be hilarious?

If this game is actually good. In fact, I would _want_ this MMO to be good. I want somebody to take this MMO, look at the Twilight books and say "okay, we are going to _base_ it on this _shit_, but what we are going to do is put our own spin on it and _fuck these gamers with some kind of awesome_".

I want them to do that, and make the MMO so good that people will actually _implode_ because of their conflicting interests. That will be my greatest entertainment.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 8, 2009)

TheResult said:


> You know what will be hilarious?
> 
> If this game is actually good. In fact, I would _want_ this MMO to be good. I want somebody to take this MMO, look at the Twilight books and say "okay, we are going to _base_ it on this _shit_, but what we are going to do is put our own spin on it and _fuck these gamers with some kind of awesome_".
> 
> I want them to do that, and make the MMO so good that people will actually _implode_ because of their conflicting interests. That will be my greatest entertainment.


Unless it's anything like Fallout 3, it'll suck.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 8, 2009)

TheResult said:


> You know what will be hilarious?
> 
> If this game is actually good. In fact, I would _want_ this MMO to be good. I want somebody to take this MMO, look at the Twilight books and say "okay, we are going to _base_ it on this _shit_, but what we are going to do is put our own spin on it and _fuck these gamers with some kind of awesome_".
> 
> I want them to do that, and make the MMO so good that people will actually _implode_ because of their conflicting interests. That will be my greatest entertainment.





			
				Cracked said:
			
		

> No matter what sort of game you create, your users will do nothing with it but rub vampires against one another. You could have incredibly elaborate raids, warehouses full of exotic equipment and deep, balanced gameplay and users will do nothing but rub vampires against one another. You could replace the entire user interface with two buttons that say Grind crotch and OMG and no one would notice. You could map every key on the keyboard to the exclamation mark, and map the exclamation mark to "1" and again, no one would notice. No matter what your intentions might actually be, if you pursue this game you will inevitably make the biggest affront to God since mankind built that huge penis shaped tower to fuck Heaven. Please. Don't.


http://www.cracked.com/blog/why-a-twilight-mmo-would-be-the-most-horrifying-thing-on-earth/


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 8, 2009)

The fictional dark world is in chaos. Stephanie Meyer is actually a servant of the worm and has given her creations colossal power. If the sparkling menace is to be stopped, vampires and werewolves from the other fictional worlds must work together. Ragnarok has begun...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
There is a good chance this has already became a fanfic.


----------



## Ziff (Aug 10, 2009)

Twilight book: i"m cool with that, I don't care much bout readin anyways
Twilight movie: pretty aggrivated now that I saw it wasn't JUST a romantic vampire, it was a romantic vampire the sparkles in the light!
2nd twilight movie: Dissing werewolves now its starting to get personal
Twilight video game: NOW THERE ON MY F***ING TURF!!! I will do all I can to bring this game down!


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## CAThulu (Aug 10, 2009)

this is all I have to say about a Twilight MMO


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 10, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> The fictional dark world is in chaos. Stephanie Meyer is actually a servant of the worm and has given her creations colossal power. If the sparkling menace is to be stopped, vampires and werewolves from the other fictional worlds must work together. Ragnarok has begun...
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> There is a good chance this has already became a fanfic.




Oh gods, I hope so.  Bring on the fog.  I'll launch myself into Skaul's jaws myself.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 10, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> The fictional dark world is in chaos. Stephanie Meyer is actually a servant of the worm and has given her creations colossal power. If the sparkling menace is to be stopped, vampires and werewolves from the other fictional worlds must work together. Ragnarok has begun...




http://iro.ragnarokonline.com/


:U


----------



## TheResult (Aug 10, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> this is all I have to say about a Twilight MMO
> 
> http://roflrazzi.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/128879178690627686.jpg



Honestly, I better not see the furry fandom complaining about vampires who sparkle.

Seriously.

The furry fandom.

Complaining about something that _doesn't stay true to source material_.

And not only that, but complaining about _sparkling_, when I see 100 characters that have _neon tits and vaginas and cocks_ and all sorts of other ridiculous shiny bodily parts.

COME ONNNNNNNN.


----------



## ArcanumWolf (Aug 11, 2009)

I could just imagine how that would be...

"My pansy-ass sparkliness adds 10 points to my charisma when I stand in the sun!"

But really, what if its existence turns out to be a good thing? What if all the Twihards play it obsessively to the point where they stay out of everybody else's lives?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 11, 2009)

ArcanumWolf said:


> I could just imagine how that would be...
> 
> "My pansy-ass sparkliness adds 10 points to my charisma when I stand in the sun!"
> 
> But really, what if its existence turns out to be a good thing? What if all the Twihards play it obsessively to the point where they stay out of everybody else's lives?



But then they would infect game stores with sparkling AIDS.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey, anyone know what ever became of that Matrix MMO?


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 12, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Hey, anyone know what ever became of that Matrix MMO?



*cough*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Matrix_Online

Long story short. Its dead


----------



## arcticursa (Aug 13, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> They will, it'll be called Epic Movie Meet the Spartans Twilight.


Epilepsy Spartlight!


----------



## Poink (Aug 13, 2009)

They make videogames with EVERYTHING that has success. I'm not surprised.


----------



## Vintage (Aug 13, 2009)

wow, a shitty book series gets turned into a shitty mmo.  sound the alarm.

see the matrix mmo.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 13, 2009)

Ew ew ew ew.
No no no no.

I saw Twilight candies at the Dollar Store, today.
Wtf does a shitty teen vampire book have to do with candy, anyway?


----------



## MizuDoragon (Aug 14, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> The fictional dark world is in chaos. Stephanie Meyer is actually a servant of the worm and has given her creations colossal power. If the sparkling menace is to be stopped, vampires and werewolves from the other fictional worlds must work together. Ragnarok has begun...
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> There is a good chance this has already became a fanfic.



Raphael from the soul series and Blade could get the job done hands down, maybe with the help of the Lycans.


----------



## Tabr (Aug 14, 2009)

I would think this has the potential to be quite funny :grin:


----------



## Fluory (Aug 14, 2009)

You know this makes me really wish there was a Harry Potter MMO.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 14, 2009)

Bleh, if they have the money to waste then why not, Probably will get a lot of fans.

I never watched the movie, books, whatever. Not interested.


----------



## Wildside (Aug 14, 2009)

Sadly I was forced to watch the movie with me mom, we both hated it. And they put dishonor on Muse's song Super Massive Black Hole by using it in the movie. Shaking my fandom of Muse forever. :|


If they were to make a game, let thy Furry Lord smite them to oblivion.


----------



## InsaneGreyWolf (Aug 15, 2009)

Twilight was actually a good book overall, but an mmo? What would the point be?!?!


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 15, 2009)

InsaneGreyWolf said:


> Twilight was actually a good book overall, but an mmo? What would the point be?!?!



Wow you must not read that much. Twilight reads like a 10 year olds fanfic of Anne Rice written by a horse. The characters have barely any depth to them, especially Edward who is actually described far more in appearance then in personality or history, and Bella who is a textbook example of a Mary Sue.

Anyway it was already semi proven that the MMO is bullshit, that is if you read the previous responses to this topic. http://kotaku.com/5325197/is-there-really-a-twilight-mmo


----------

